# CORSAIR 500CXV2UK or COOLER MASTER GX 450W



## rbp45 (Jul 26, 2012)

Which following PSU is better ?

CORSAIR 500CXV2UK (3 year warranty) or COOLER MASTER GX 450W (5 year warranty).

Is COOLER MASTER GX 450W deliver 540watt though it is 450watt ?

Can I use the PSU- COOLER MASTER GX 450W as 500 watt PSU ?

GX-450W - Cooler Master


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2012)

Do mention your config.



> Can I use the PSU- COOLER MASTER GX 450W as 500 watt PSU ?



No. But this PSU delivers full 450W as stated. A very good option. Cooler Master GX 450 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Both are mainstream class PSUs and thus you can't expect them to juice more then their specifications. Always keep a safe limit of at least 50W (100w better).


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 26, 2012)

What do you mean by use it as 500W PSU ?

Do you run GTX 580 SLI ?


----------



## rbp45 (Jul 26, 2012)

As per technical specification from Cooler Master web(GX-450W - Cooler Master) is  Max. Output Capacity 540W of GX-450W PSU, so I am asking to experienced people that if this PSU can/may used as 500watts PSU.





ashis_lakra said:


> What do you mean by use it as 500W PSU ?
> 
> Do you run GTX 580 SLI ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

Obviously it would be better to spend more instead of straining your current PSU ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

rbp45 said:


> As per technical specification from Cooler Master web(GX-450W - Cooler Master) is  Max. Output Capacity 540W of GX-450W PSU, so I am asking to experienced people that if this PSU can/may used as 500watts PSU.



No & NO.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2012)

Why do you need a 500W PSU only. Mention your full config.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi i also need a suggestion. I am having my old rig It seems my psu cm600 is giving power issues.

I am planning to change the psu. Which one would be good to go

Cooler Master 500 W eXtreme Power Supply  @3.2k
or
Coolermaster Thunder 500W Power Supply @3.1k
or
Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2 Power Supply@ 4k
or
Corsair Gaming Series GS500 power supply @4k

Not sure if 460 or 430 series would be suffice. I am not sure how power hungry the msi is. But it demands abnormal power otherwise it will get heat so soon to 100 deg but once thermal heat applied it was cool at max 100 percent usage 78 max hit and stable .

I was running 2x on gs800. I went high psu so that i can keep on changing gpu without any issues. Thankfully at that time the psu were cheap not it keeps on increasing like anything say close 25% cost is up.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2012)

macho84 said:


> Hi i also need a suggestion. I am having my old rig It seems my psu cm600 is giving power issues.
> 
> I am planning to change the psu. Which one would be good to go
> 
> ...



What's the config of old rig? If you donot Overclock on it or doesn't have high power requirements, a less powerful PSU like CX430v2 will be enough as well


and again do mention the config.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 27, 2012)

its
intel e5800 no oc at all stock 3.2ghz
4gb ddr3 1333 value ram corsair
500gh hdd 
msi hd 5770 no oc stock speed 875mhz
fan controller 5 fans

thats all. 

460 is that enough or 500 watts is safe to go.

430 wont be sufficient as msi really suck power atleast 250 watts

Also cm site is confusing. As Pci-e x1 in connectors diagram and pci-e x2 in connectors length diagram.

not sure which one is correct. I believe 500w should not be enough for CF or SLI


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

macho84 said:


> its
> intel e5800 no oc at all stock 3.2ghz
> 4gb ddr3 1333 value ram corsair
> 500gh hdd
> ...



For that CX430v2/ S12II 430 must be enough ...


----------



## macho84 (Jul 27, 2012)

are you sure. let me know if i add another card of 5770 in cf

But my board doesnt support second pci-e but if i upgrade to gtx 560 ti 

Recommended powersupply


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

^Sell 5770 and buy a 7850 rather than CFing.

And if you want to CF, opt for tx650v2, otherwise cx430v2 should be fine. If you're sceptic, go for Seasonic sii 520W.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 27, 2012)

Let me know which is better

Coolermaster Thunder 500W Power Supply

or 

Cooler master extreme 500w psu


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

None..
Get 
Corsair GS 500 / CX500
Seasonic S12II 520
On CoolerMaster (refresh)

Also see this thread @ TDF.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/147389-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html#post1507103


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

If you seriously want to with CM, their GX series is fine. If not CFing, then *GX450* is fine.


----------



## rbp45 (Jul 28, 2012)

After all I determine to purchase SEASONIC 520W POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (S12II-520) from Tirupati Enterprises, Overclockers Zone as they are distributor/service provider of India. Advantage Rs.4370, shipping free, 5years warranty.
Corsair 500CXV2UK (Rs.3500) or Corsair GS 500 (Rs.4000)not my choice due to 3years warranty but after sales support is good & Corsair GS 500 listed AMD Certified Power Supplies *support.amd.com/us/certified/power-supplies/Pages/details.aspx?item=575
GX450/550 is not recommended from well-known hardware forums and I don't know about their service.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 28, 2012)

Go for one. ( seasonic 1)
A nice piece..


----------

